# Another “what grinder” upgrade thread



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

I currently have a Mazzer Mini Electronic with super jolly burrs fitted that I use to feed my Synchronika.

I don't do lots of coffee at the same time, so single dosing would be fine. Budget is a maximum of €1k, but the cheaper the better. New or second hand is acceptable, but being in Toulouse, people are wary of posting things.

Initial thoughts are the Niche Zero, but a second hand E37s could be interesting.

Who has gone down this path already, and what what your recommendations be?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

A E37s with the new quick set Mechanism.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Jony said:


> A E37s with the new quick set Mechanism.


 The OP would do well to pick up a 2018 onwards e37s for 1000 euro.

@CageyH what roast level do you normally drink?


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

Medium and light roasts.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

E37S over niche every time then. Assuming you can live with a hopper rather than single dosing.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Whilst I do miss the ability to single dose from the HG1 I don't regret changing to the E37s, that would be my recommendation.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

igm45 said:


> Whilst I do miss the ability to single dose from the HG1 I don't regret changing to the E37s, that would be my recommendation.


 You told me it was the best grinder ever ,ever ????????


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

CageyH said:


> I currently have a Mazzer Mini Electronic with super jolly burrs fitted that I use to feed my Synchronika.
> 
> I don't do lots of coffee at the same time, so single dosing would be fine. Budget is a maximum of €1k, but the cheaper the better. New or second hand is acceptable, but being in Toulouse, people are wary of posting things.
> 
> ...


 If your happy to leave some beans on the hopper the e37s, if you gonna single dose then a niche


----------



## Endless River (Nov 12, 2014)

Is the E37S better than a Mythos? The cafe who grind me beans have a couple and they swear by them man. Dont get into cafes much, but I cannot remember going into one and seeing one of them Ceado things before


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Endless River said:


> Is the E37S better than a Mythos? The cafe who grind me beans have a couple and they swear by them man. Dont get into cafes much, but I cannot remember going into one and seeing one of them Ceado things before


 The Mythos is well known for its ability in a commercial environment - I think it can hold something like 1.3kg of beans, and has very good on-demand productivity. I think it also has something to do that cools the beans or something as they're being ground, to stop them becoming burnt with high speed burrs. The Ceado is still a very good machine, but just doesn't have this kit. The VA Mythos is just very reliable and well suited to a commercial setting (hence why the cafe probably have them, if they sell a lot throughout the day)


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I own an E37S and have used a mythos. The Ceado has bigger (83mm) burrs and is more kitchen friendly (size). It gives great taste, and is easy to use and clean (no need to dial in again after removing top burr gor cleaning, and only 3 screws). The only thing is it does like a weight of beans in the hopper (or a tube hopper and weight), to give consistency, and if you flip the "SCC" flap up out of tight grind path, it can sometimes be a tad messy (compared to a Mythos anyway).

The Mythos has 75mm burrs IIRC but it drops the grinds in a beautiful mound into the basket every time, which is another reason they're so loved in a commercial environment, where space is less of an issue. A Mythos isn't that wide, but is quite deep.

___
Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Cooffe said:


> I think it also has something to do that cools the beans or something as they're being ground, to stop them becoming burnt with high speed burrs.


 The Mythos Clima Pro has a heating element in the throat before the burrs and a fan . This isn't to cool the beans, its to maintain a consistent temperature of the beans. In a commercial environment this may prove useful. It is nothing to do with burning beans. In a home environment it adds nothing. The Clima pro also runs at a slower rpm than the original mythos.

The standard Mythos doesn't have the heating element.

In a home environment there is little or no difference in the cup.

Oh &#8230; and what Boots said ^^^


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

It should say consistent temperature of beans and burrs in the post but it didn't and I cant immediately see an edit option so reply was easier


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

Thanks all.

I think I have a plan of action. Look around for a 2nd hand Mythos or E37s while I save up for a new one.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

These grinders if looked after will prove a good second hand purchase. No real need to buy new unless that's what you really want. The e37 and mythos are made to last.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

CageyH said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> I think I have a plan of action. Look around for a 2nd hand Mythos while I save up for a new one.


 Might post one up in the for sale thread soon


----------



## Mattjkilo (Apr 13, 2019)

coffeechap said:


> Might post one up in the for sale thread soon


 Very interested good sir.


----------

